# Bipolar,weight loss, and all that jazz........ :-)



## Cingels (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey! I originally posted this on the "Low Carb Corner" here,but looks like that thread hasnt been touched in years  So thought Id start a new topic!



 	 		I am trying to reverse my insulin resistance,and I KNOW reducing carbs (and in turn,the insulin spikes) is the way to go.

 	 		I guess to complicate matters, I am Bipolar II and I use food for comfort and to ease the symptoms. (I am on meds that help,but some people just have very difficult to treat depression,and thats me!)

 	 		I see a therapist,and I read a lot of books on compulsive overeating etc and its HELPED a lot. I used to binge weekly,now its maybe every 4-8 weeks. So my binges have gotten much less frequent.

 	 		But still,I gotta say its tough!

 	 		I lost 47 lbs thru exercise,portion control and eating moderate carbs. (from sweet potatoes,fruits and veg....sometimes beans) I gained it back,the foremost reason was I was very depressed for several months,and when you get so depressed,you are so desperate to ease the pain,that you sometimes will do anything. And even though its not long lasting,food DOES sooth me immediately. Not the healthiest treatment,but its the truth.

 	 		ANYWAYS! I felt great eating that way and at that weight. I need to get back to it. I know I can.

 	 		Oh and on top of THAT Im training for a half marathon! (race is in September) Which requires more carbs that usual. BUT Im going to try to stick to sweet potatoes and fruits. See how it goes!

 	 		SOrry to ramble,I just thought it might be helpful to others who may be going thru similar. 

 	 		Would love to start a convo about all this. Bipolar (and depression in general) isnt talked about openly as much as it should be. I hope some people will 
 	 		Courtney


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Jul 14, 2011)

Congratulations on losing the weight. I have no doubt that you can do it again since you did it already.
  	I suffer from Major Depressive Disorder and PTSD and when I'm at a low point, I lose my appetite! Since last fall, I've lost around 30 pounds and I don't like it at all. My hips and butt used to be bigger and I want it back Lol
  	I stopped eating red meat but now I'm eating it again, just in moderation. Same thing with white rice,white pasta, and white bread. Pasta and bagels are my kryptonite


----------



## flexibleloyalty (Feb 28, 2012)

I have BP2 as well  Almost two years ago I went off all of my meds, as my psychiatrist wanted me to try. Stress went down in my life and so my symptoms subsided. After a year off the meds, I lost 20 lbs (yay!) Work is getting extremely stressful again, so I can slowly feel my symptoms creeping up again  Have an appt this month with a new therapist (have moved since) and weight loss has stopped  I find caffeine and sugar make it a LOT worse....


----------

